

Get Ready for Google+ Games  - aorshan
http://mashable.com/2011/06/30/google-plus-games/

======
nextparadigms
I really hope they will be forward thinking here and will only allow HTML5 and
WebGL games. I don't want to see any Flash game in there. Zynga actually
bought a nice HTML5 engine about a year ago. So if Zynga is coming to Google+
I hope they'll use that.

[http://www.insidesocialgames.com/2010/09/24/zynga-
acquires-d...](http://www.insidesocialgames.com/2010/09/24/zynga-acquires-
dextrose-aves-engine-html5/)

------
melling
Could be a great way to get people to use Chrome.

